# Issues Connecting With FreeBSD.org...?   :<



## RedPhoenix (May 26, 2018)

Hey guys...      I'm not sure where to post this, but it seems like a FreeBSD issue, as neither Firefox nor Lynx will connect to freebsd.org...   :\   This is happening on my FreeBSD Desktop.   At first, I think it was a Time issue, as it read that it was about 10:00 P.M., before I fixed it in `bsdconfig`, by setting it to UTC, and then to New York Time.      But now, I still can't connect to freebsd.org, but I CAN connect to forums.freebsd.org.   Why is this?   If any relevant information is needed, please let me know...      I can still access the Forums on my FreeBSD Desktop, and, fyi, I'm on Lubuntu right now on this Laptop phishfry is helping me to get FreeBSD on.      Once I get this issue fixed, I can proceed to download FreeBSD to my Desktop and get this party started!   :3   Thanks for any help, guys...   It's nice to be part of such a great community.


----------



## scottro (May 26, 2018)

This may depend upon what part of the country (and what country).  For example, here in NYC, I use ftp4.freebsd.org which is hosted in a nearby location.  You can try ftp.freebsd.org, ftp1.freebsd.org and so on. 

Here's a list of mirrors, though they don't give the geographical locations.  

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 26, 2018)

scottro said:


> This may depend upon what part of the country (and what country).  For example, here in NYC, I use ftp4.freebsd.org which is hosted in a nearby location.  You can try ftp.freebsd.org, ftp1.freebsd.org and so on.
> 
> Here's a list of mirrors, though they don't give the geographical locations.
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


Thanks, good sir!      I'll SSH and use Lynx to try it out!


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 26, 2018)

scottro said:


> This may depend upon what part of the country (and what country).  For example, here in NYC, I use ftp4.freebsd.org which is hosted in a nearby location.  You can try ftp.freebsd.org, ftp1.freebsd.org and so on.
> 
> Here's a list of mirrors, though they don't give the geographical locations.
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


Nope.      Didn't work...      Lol, I failed to mention that I can access the Site with Lubuntu on my ASUS Laptop...      I'm sorry.      I wonder...   :\


----------



## scottro (May 26, 2018)

Heh, that would have helped. Hold out your knuckles and hit them with a ruler. 
That's odd though, I would think you would be able to either reach the Internet or not. That is, if you can reach these forums, you should be able to reach freebsd.org.   DNS server issue? (That's a wild stab in the dark).  If you're using your ISPs DNS servers, try replacing it with Cloudflare's 1.1.1.1, or Google's 8.8.8.8.  On the other hand, if that's stopping you in FreeBSD, it should also stop you in Lubuntu.   

Sorry, no useful suggestions here.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 26, 2018)

Click your heals together 3 times and say "There's no place like home" each time... 

J/K I'm looking at freebsd.org and the 25th Anniversary logo now in another tab using my favorite FreeBSD laptop and www/firefox-esr with no problems viewing it at all.

I also ran these commands with success:

```
# portsnap fetch update
# pkg audit -F
# freebsd-update fetch
```


----------



## rufwoof (May 26, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Click your heals together 3 times and say "There's no place like home" each time...


Clicked once and it said there's no space for Gnome 3 !!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 27, 2018)

scottro said:


> Heh, that would have helped. Hold out your knuckles and hit them with a ruler.
> That's odd though, I would think you would be able to either reach the Internet or not. That is, if you can reach these forums, you should be able to reach freebsd.org.   DNS server issue? (That's a wild stab in the dark).  If you're using your ISPs DNS servers, try replacing it with Cloudflare's 1.1.1.1, or Google's 8.8.8.8.  On the other hand, if that's stopping you in FreeBSD, it should also stop you in Lubuntu.
> 
> Sorry, no useful suggestions here.


My knuckles are hurting now...   :3   I thank you for your time spent in trying to help me with this.      Here's hoping I can get it fixed soon!


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 27, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Click your heals together 3 times and say "There's no place like home" each time...
> 
> J/K I'm looking at freebsd.org and the 25th Anniversary logo now in another tab using my favorite FreeBSD laptop and www/firefox-esr with no problems viewing it at all.
> 
> ...


*There's no place like ~, there's no place like ~, There's no place like ~...*       Anyway, yeah, I'm not sure what could be causing it...   :\   As scottro said, it might be an issue with some config settings in FreeBSD itself.      25 years, huh...?   That was around the time I was born!      I'll fiddle with the D.N.S. settings, and see what happens.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 27, 2018)

rufwoof said:


> Clicked once and it said there's no space for Gnome 3 !!!


Hehe...


----------



## ShelLuser (May 27, 2018)

Maybe DNSSec related?  I've had major problems in the past when I had just moved to PowerDNS and it would fully fail to resolve anything related to freebsd.org. Turned out that it was using DNSSec which for some reason failed, and that resulted in the whole domain getting obscured. But after I disabled DNSSec everything went back to normal.

And I had the same issues to a lesser degree with Bind in the past months. I had DNSSec set to auto (also because I was experimenting with it locally) and the same thing: one moment freebsd.org resolved fine, the other it was completely gone.

These days I simply keep dnssec fully disabled and that's the end of it.

Sometimes people wonder why dnssec isn't really taking off, well... here's an excellent example I think.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 27, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Maybe DNSSec related?  I've had major problems in the past when I had just moved to PowerDNS and it would fully fail to resolve anything related to freebsd.org. Turned out that it was using DNSSec which for some reason failed, and that resulted in the whole domain getting obscured. But after I disabled DNSSec everything went back to normal.
> 
> And I had the same issues to a lesser degree with Bind in the past months. I had DNSSec set to auto (also because I was experimenting with it locally) and the same thing: one moment freebsd.org resolved fine, the other it was completely gone.
> 
> ...


Ah...      I'll check it out!      Thanks for the tip, and I hope the people behind DNSSec get it together.    It's a sad thing to see a piece of Software not do well.


----------

